# zaseknout



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
A možná začalo i pršet, a to snad bylo to, co ho zaseklo. 
Co to může tady znamenat?
Děkuju


----------



## jazyk

Myslím, že to znamená, že kvůli dešti nemohl vyjít, ale čekej na jiné. 

Jazyk


----------



## parolearruffate

Nemůže to hovorově znamenat, že ho zbavilo všech sil?


----------



## Jana337

"Zaseknout" jsem v tomto významu ještě nikdy neviděla jako tranzitivní sloveso. 
"Zaseknout se" hovorově znamená "to get stuck", "nevědět, jak pokračovat", "znenadání přestat něco dělat". Případně "někde uvíznout".   

"Zbavilo ho to všech sil" to podle mého názoru znamenat nemůže. Tipla bych si, že to bude mít stejný význam jako to  zvratné sloveso.


----------



## parolearruffate

že mu možná déšt zabranilo dělat to, co měl v mýslu?


----------



## .Lola.

No v podstatě ano.

"Zaseknout *se*" se taky docela běžně používá ve významu "zdržet se". Např. zaseknout se v práci = zdržet se v práci, zůstat v práci déle.

"Zaseknout" ve významu "zdržet" jsem ještě nepotkala, ale řekla bych, že je dost pravděpodobné, že to zde má právě tenhle význam (tj. "možná že ho zdržel déšť").

A jen pro pořádek:
"že mu možná déšt *zabránil* *u*dělat to, co měl v *úmyslu"*


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju, i za pořádek


----------



## .Lola.

Nemáš zač.


----------

